# Counterfeit Clinique foundation?



## EdenBunny (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi girls, I'd like your opinion about the autenticity of my Clinique Stay-true foundation, bought from an UK seller.





















My concern is about a writing on the upper side of the box, which states "Mixte a grasse" in French when the correct way should be "Mixte à grasse"... Any help, please? 
Thank you!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 12, 2009)

Honestly, from the pictures you posted, I can't even see if there is an "accent" or not.


----------



## EdenBunny (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Honestly, from the pictures you posted, I can't even see if there is an "accent" or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I apologize for the low quality but this is the best I can get... thanks to my old crappy camera! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, in the second photo the line in French says "Mixte a grasse", no accent on the "A".


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't know how you can tell if it's fake or not by looking at it but recently I've found on ebay that if a seller has a lot of one product but in different shades and the price is too good to be true, then it's more likely to be a fake. 

Check the seller's feedback and see what they say.  I've recently seen a lot of Benefit on ebay and most of the products are fake.


----------



## EdenBunny (Sep 12, 2009)

I do not buy this on ebay but on a site which I prefer not to mention before I am sure if this is fake or not. The price was about 3 pounds off RRP so was not incredibly cheap. 

Anyway I think this will be the last time I buy something on a website which is not uber-safe...


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 12, 2009)

You could always take it into a store and ask.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you sure about the accent, do you just think it should be there? Otherwise you could go to a store and just check that on the packaging.


----------



## EdenBunny (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Are you sure about the accent, do you just think it should be there? Otherwise you could go to a store and just check that on the packaging._

 
I have some Clinique foundation samples (send from the Clinique Italian site) and they have the accent on that A. I think I  look a bit paranoid about this accent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I'll follow your advice and check my cosmetic shop on Monday and ask the shop assistant to show me a Stay true foundation.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 15, 2009)

To me it looks fine, I know on some of my Clinique boxes in my personal stash there is a tiny speck sometimes when it comes to the 'a' so it can be very very hard to see. And I have seen on very rare occasions typos on our packaging (I work for Clinique). But do try and go in the store and do a side by side comparison just to be safe!


----------

